# Monteverdi's Madrigals



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

I wanted to dive into his monumental (8 books!) madrigal collection, but don't know in which book to start.

For a first time listen I would like:

1. His most technically accomplished.

2. His most passionate.

3. Any good recordings that would be a good starting point.

Thanks!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I know nothing about them, but I have heard quite a lot of them  A friend, back in the '70s, was passionate about Monteverdi's Madrigals. He had collected a pretty big stack of them. I recall that he was excited about the l'Oiseau-Lyre Florilegium Series. I am guessing they will still be available, likely reissued on the Decca label.


----------

